# ladies which do you prefer?



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Are you more physically attracted to a guy with a really good looking face or a guy with a really good body? It's either or can't pick both.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Guarantee most will choose the better looking face because you can always lose the weight and get in shape. Where as being a buttaface, you'd have to at least get plastic surgery.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn - I could use all the advice I can get.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Um, can I choose neither? Rather be attracted to the whole guy than to bits and pieces of him.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

if I have to choose one, good looking face. Like, not necessarily supermodel looks. I kinda like average joe looking guys. And glasses are super hot.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> if I have to choose one, good looking face. Like, not necessarily supermodel looks. I kinda like average joe looking guys. And glasses are super hot.


How about sunglasses?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Um, can I choose neither? Rather be attracted to the whole guy than to bits and pieces of him.


what she said


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

ummm face,..maybe. _"the face is a mirror of the soul"_


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

and the eyes are a window to the soul. of course most girls are going to say face, as i would for a girl.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

my finger on the trigger or- me face down-down across your flooooor (me face down-doooown across your flooor) me face down-down across your flooor?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

has this turned into a forum taking back sunday karaoke


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll say face, just b/c the eyes do a lot for me...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Too bad--I pick both.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Face


----------



## mintz (Oct 23, 2010)

Good looking face but I care more about personality than anything


----------



## Vimsen (Oct 11, 2010)

The personality is what attracts me the most.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Vimsen said:


> The personality is what attracts me the most.


same here.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

face. definitely.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Vimsen said:


> The personality is what attracts me the most.


Most guys like me are screwed because of this.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Face... 

...for me it's the whole picture, really.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Sounds like me lol

Except I'm kind of boring.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Face


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by "really good body". If you are referring to a guy that looks like this:










well, I don't like guys like that (I don't like that guy AT ALL, whoever he is :lol).



bezoomny said:


> Um, can I choose neither? Rather be attracted to the whole guy than to bits and pieces of him.


Yeah.

I'd probably pick "good looking face", but if you are referring to, um, I don't know, Robert Pattinson, I'm not into those types of guys either.
I am not into the "perfect" "heartthrob" types. I like offbeat, and not overly manly, but not overly girly guys.

It all depends on the guy, though. I need to get to know the guy first to really be attracted to him.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Generally body. There are some extreme faces I might turn down but odds are someone who is overweight is only going to stay that way or get more overweight. Losing weight is difficult particularly if genetics are not in your favor or you take certain meds. Most people don't expend the effort and I'm not interested in being with someone who will only eat health food and lots of vegetables. I would prefer someone who can eat pizza with me and not get too fat.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

most definitely face


----------



## suzieeQ (Sep 19, 2010)

face but the personality would have to be there to back it up.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Good-looking face. I will take a guy with a good-looking face who is a little on the chubby side over a hot body and unattractive face any day.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

unfortunately they mostly go for good personality. SA sucks man...why can't there be any girls into boring guys with bad senses of humor and a slight lack of confidence?


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

can i have both? lol


----------



## artistgyrrl (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll say body, and I dont mean in shape either. But more stature. I am 5'9 and I do not like being taller than the guy. All of that is beside the point if his personality leaves a lot to be desired though. If I'd rather talk to the wall its a bad sign....


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Everything? hahaha. Personality for me really does matter more than anything else. What's the point if their personality sucks, or they don't have a sense of humor or something? I mean, unless you only care for sex I guess. Everyone wants to be attracted to the person physically in some way, usually face matters more than other things.


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

I always go for personality over looks, if he's a good guy and can make me laugh I'm not too fussy about what he looks like.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Face.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

No way, man. I need both physical and mental attractiveness.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i always say, that ugly is the new sexy.

also, is good taste part of the face or the body?
i'll pick whichever one is in good taste.

most importantly, i like people who are clean and smell nice.
i do not like bad smells or weird crusts.

if i have to choose between a clean face and a clean body,
i think i'm in trouble.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

He can't be a buttaface. (everything looks good but the face)


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^Sounds like me lol
> 
> Except I'm kind of boring.


LOL no you don't look like that.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's hard for me to answer. I'm not attracted to the typical things that most people find attractive, on both men and women. 

When it comes to men I'm really not attracted to that really buff guy with the rock hard abs and pristine facial features... I'm more into those rugged, manly type of guys that don't mind getting dirty and like to do things with their hands hahah. (and I didn't mean that in a perverted way)

I say face definitely.


----------



## voyageuse (Jan 19, 2013)

bezoomny said:


> Um, can I choose neither? Rather be attracted to the whole guy than to bits and pieces of him.


I agree.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread reminds me of some of the old members and it makes me sad.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Face all the way


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

There isn't any one particular thing that attracts me physically, it is a combination of things. I am also attracted to a multitude of different features.

Women are much more multi-faceted than this community seems to give us credit for, and the same goes for men.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Face.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a stronger attraction towards a guy's face, but generally what'll attract me most is how well we're able to connect in conversations and just with each other.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Face. You can change your body. Or you can easily then your face.

I always had crushes on the faces sooo.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Face because...I have to look at it the most when I'm talking to the person.


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

pineapplebun said:


> Face because...I have to look at it the most when I'm talking to the person.


^^ This, and what you might wake up to every morning.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Implicate said:


> There isn't any one particular thing that attracts me physically, it is a combination of things. I am also attracted to a multitude of different features.
> 
> W*omen are much more multi-faceted than this community seems to give us credit for, and the same goes for men*.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Face, a guy doesn't have to be ripped for me to find him attractive. If he has an ugly face it'll put me off.


----------

